
Found a gap, wrote a solution, created a service: here is my first startup - kaymakam
http://www.trypour.com
======
kaymakam
I have been working with Microsoft technologies, especially with Azure for a
while. I discovered that there is a gap in diagnostics space. Logs of your
Azure services are not easily accessible, let alone searching and filtering.
It is a real headache to get a quick view of your service (any problems,
exceptions etc). Surprisingly, the existing solutions require you to depend on
a long list of binaries and go through many steps of configurations.

Pour is a platform for simple and secure Azure log management. It solves this
fundamental issue of developers with a simple, secure and fast solution.
Please take a look and let me know.

